# Where to buy Talbot Express parts?



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Guys

A friend of mine has a Talbot Express camper, 1990 with the 2 litre petrol engine. He's in desperate need of a part that he's been unable to trace and I wonder if anyone could advise?
He needs the four way metal coolant union that pushes into the block near the top of the engine. It has two hoses coming off it and a temp sender at the front. 
The FIAT part number is 9153951480 and Peugeot is 1245.41
Any help appreciated!


Thanks.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Is this the part?

http://www.jktowers.co.uk/product/talbot_express_petrol_steel_water_pipe

Peter

EDIT: May not be correct fitment, but possibly modifyable.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Unfortunately not-it's much shorter-basically just a 4 way union with a sender screwed into it. I've tried everywhere I can think of.....


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

OK, is the old bit still extant? ie can it be sent to us to see if it can be repaired?

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Waleem said:


> Guys
> 
> A friend of mine has a Talbot Express camper, 1990 with the 2 litre petrol engine. He's in desperate need of a part that he's been unable to trace and I wonder if anyone could advise?
> He needs the four way metal coolant union that pushes into the block near the top of the engine. It has two hoses coming off it and a temp sender at the front.
> ...


A topic on another forum

http://www.talbotoc.com/3-way-water-union-pipe-t8546.html


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Have you tried internet parts suppliers

try partsgateway.com
breakerlink.com

put the details in and this goes out to 1000s of breakers yards if they have the part in stock they will phone or Txt you and agree a price and pots it to you with warramty

I have used these many times with great sucess

costs nothing so nothing to lose

good luck


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A Company called No. 1 Gear used to be the place for Talbots.


----------

